# Spider/CreepyCrawlie ambience



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a background loop for my spider room. I've done a search here which has turned up a few things(and a bunch of dead links), but none of it is really what I'm looking for.
I'm hoping for the sound of lots of small insects crawling, instead of just one or two.

Any help is appreciated,
Cheers!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

What about the cockroach scene from the movie Creepshow?

Edit: I actually just went back and listened to the soundtrack and the sound of the scurrying cockroaches isn't there, it's just instrumental.


----------



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> What about the cockroach scene from the movie Creepshow?
> 
> Edit: I actually just went back and listened to the soundtrack and the sound of the scurrying cockroaches isn't there, it's just instrumental.


Damn  I'm working in Audacity at the moment to put a few of the sound effects I did find together into a background track. Any other suggestions would still be great though, no idea if this will end up sounding how I want


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Try making your own. Experiment with recording something like dry cereal or rice slowly pouring out onto a hard surface. Use a program like audacity to layer that sound with something like crickets or fingernails scratching on a rough surface.


----------



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nightfisher said:


> Try making your own. Experiment with recording something like dry cereal or rice slowly pouring out onto a hard surface. Use a program like audacity to layer that sound with something like crickets or fingernails scratching on a rough surface.


With all the work I've still got left, and only a few weekends left to do it I'm just not sure I'll have time to record my own  I'll definitely have a go If I do get time though. I still need to finish my Giant spider..... not to mention the rest of my maze lol


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a spider & bugs & attacking spider mix I did for a few members couple years back, can PM you a link to it.


----------



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dark lord said:


> I have a spider & bugs & attacking spider mix I did for a few members couple years back, can PM you a link to it.


Cheers, that'd be great.
Here's what I've managed so far with the bits and pieces I have managed to find.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1117308/CreepyCritters.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

dmcke5 said:


> Cheers, that'd be great.
> Here's what I've managed so far with the bits and pieces I have managed to find.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1117308/CreepyCritters.mp3


LInk has error 404, I get that when it doesn't load or link right - eh it's free right....lol
Sent you the link, but would like to hear what you found if you can re upload it.


----------



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Have another go. Slow internet here, so it was probably still uploading at the time  Link is working for me now


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Liking that ! Thanx


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I mixed something like this last year. I have separate files and a final mix for my creepy hallway/ankle tickler area. PM me if you need me to send it over.


----------



## dmcke5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ghost Ninja said:


> I mixed something like this last year. I have separate files and a final mix for my creepy hallway/ankle tickler area. PM me if you need me to send it over.


That'd be great, thanks. I'll send that PM now. Can never have too many sound effects


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I did the spider sound for someone last year I Could make you one of you still need it here's a link to it 

https://soundcloud.com/djtwiztidj/creepy-crawly-boris-spyder


----------



## jerrylcowan (Oct 26, 2015)

You should Google & you get surely great music clips.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just sent you a spider file with some attacking & background spider audio links


----------

